# HELP ! Do you recognize this sound ?



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 25, 2018)

Dear virtual synth users, I'm desperately looking for a synth sound, used in the soundtrack of Mass Effect 2, by Jack Wall.

After some researches, seems like he was mostly using Omnisphere.

This is the synth playing the melodic part here, at 0:32 :



If you recognize this sound and have the name of a preset in mind, it would be tremendously helpful !


----------



## Smikes77 (Oct 31, 2018)

It doesn’t sound like that would be too hard to replicate. It would be quicker to make this from scratch rather that scour the presets I think. Give it a go! Post back, I’d be interested!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 31, 2018)

@Smikes77 : Yes, I was finally able to create a sound that is close enough. This one was driving me crazy  I'm unfortunately unable to share the result. Thank you for answering !


----------

